# Problems with posting images?



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2014)

On Jan 3, 2014 vBulletin announced a serious security issue with a component of the photo uploader.
http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/foru...4388-yui-security-issue-found-in-uploader-swf

As a result of this, we have had to remove this component in order to maintain site security.

This has resulted in a loss of some functionality and a falling back to older vB 3 style image uploading.

We will continue to look for ways to restore functionality as soon as possible, and apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 7, 2014)

I've installed a replacement image uploader that should be secure and functionally similar to the removed one.  Any problems please let me know so I can relay them to the developer.

Thank you!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 8, 2014)

Problems posting images are back in vogue I am afraid - even the work around of using the Simple Uploader doesn't work this time .


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 8, 2014)

Confirmed issue.  Forwarding it on for further investigation.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 8, 2014)

Fixed.

...and delicious.


----------



## K-man (Oct 3, 2014)

Rather than start a new thread I thought I'd add to this one. 

I had a problem trying to add a YouTube video yesterday. In the end I just put the link. But for the last two or three days I can't play the videos that are posted. I have to take the title and type it into a new search. Has something been changed your end?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 3, 2014)

I've not had any problems... did anything change on your end?


----------



## K-man (Oct 3, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> I've not had any problems, K-man. Did something change on your end?


No. Still using the same iPad and I haven't gone for the latest Apple update to the operating system either. So same, same.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 3, 2014)

The YouTube video I embedded works fine for me... so does Bobs BBQ chicken picture.


----------



## K-man (Oct 3, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> The YouTube video I embedded works fine for me... so does Bobs BBQ chicken picture.


OK, that one is working for me now as well. I'll go back and check some others.

Still can't upload video though.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 3, 2014)

K-man said:


> OK, that one is working for me now as well. I'll go back and check some others.
> 
> Still can't upload video though.



I don't think there is a way to upload it... you should be able to click on the "insert video" link, though, and link to it someplace like YouTube.


----------



## K-man (Oct 3, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> I don't think there is a way to upload it... you should be able to click on the "insert video" link, though, and link to it someplace like YouTube.






OK. Seems to work on Mac but not on iPad.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 4, 2014)

I think the linker thingy is flash based so might be clunky on iOS devices.  I believe ditching vB for new forum software is in the works, no eta but soon I hope.  Should fix -alot- of issues.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 4, 2014)

Is "linker thingy" a technical term?


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 4, 2014)

It is when one's brain is fried from 8 hours os SEO work on a website, lol.


----------

